# When did you get broody and why?



## Mrs Eleflump

So, I was just posting in the 'how has broodiness changed your body?' thread, and I realised I can pinpoint when I got broody and why...and I want to know about you too!

I never saw myself as ever being a mum, until I met my husband. I think it took finding someone I wanted to have children with to really flick that switch in my mind. We knew as soon as we got together that this was it, that we were 'the one' to each other. And we talked a lot about how our lives together would be, and that picture always included children. we agreed on how many, when, and how to raise them, all the important things, right off the bat.

But it was never at the front of my mind, really. There was always uni, moving house, jobs, etc etc, to keep my mind on other things. 

And then we got married! After we'd been married a couple of months, I started to think about it, about how nice it would be to be pregnant, to be bringing a little life into the world that me and my husband had created, to enjoy our children growing up, and it's just grown from there. 

I figured it'd be years yet, we had to save up to buy a house, and get work things sorted, and we'd probably be in our mid-30s by the time we started trying...I got quite upset about it inside, and had a bit of a frustrated whinge to hubby in the car one morning about how broody I was and how we were going to be waiting forever. We had a good talk about it, and beyond getting settled in the house we're buying, building up some savings again, and hopefully getting some extra training at work, there's nothing stopping us! :D

What's your story? :flower:


----------



## mrsswaffer

My story is very similar to yours, though I always knew I wanted children from a very young age. When I was little, I told my dad that when I have a daughter, I'm going to call her 'Rosemary Vulture [my maiden name]'!!!!! Vulture??!!! I was about 7! :rofl:

I joined BnB about a year before our wedding, but I wasn't really broody then. I just knew that babies are what comes after marriage, and our wedding was in the forefront of my mind then.

I have always wanted to be a mum before I was 30, and we married when I was 24 (one month off being 25). I'm 26 now, so the time is a-ticking! I definitely became what I would class as 'broody' after getting married - probably about a month after - when I turned 25! :)


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I got broody about 14 years old on and off... it's getting worse with age! xx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

You do sound pretty similar to me, Mrs S :D Except for being a few years younger than me, lol! I love your choice of middle name :rofl:! Broodiness kind of crept up on me, it wasn't a sudden revelation of 'omg I want a baby!', it was more a gradual certainty :)

Bornthisway...14?! Really? Wow, I couldn't imagine being broody at that age! Mind you 14 was a long time ago for me, but 'aww'ing over babies in my street etc was as far as it got at that age, I never actually wanted one at that point!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Well yeah, but I fought it off as I knew there was no way... I didn't even have a boyfriend at that point!!


----------



## k.mcmahan2010

Ahh I became mildly broody at 15 when my sister had her baby (wait, maybe I was 16...? somewhere around there). All growing up I always said I didn't want kids, but after she had my niece I started to change my mind (even after me being the one to take care of the baby, day and night). Then my boyfriend (now husband) were getting serious (I met him when I was 15) and I became slightly more broody. Then after a while he proposed and 7 months later we got married and for about the first couple months I just enjoyed being married, then people started asking when were we gonna have a baby and right around that time I stopped my BC (not to TTC or anything) that was in Oct 2010, and since that point I have become so broody it's not even funny. Especially after having a couple "scares".


----------



## teacup

I have been broody for the last 2 months. I have been with my boyfriend for almost 3 years and I am 25 in October, my boyfriend is 35. We have such a good relationship and are so happy. All my life I have hardly thought about babies. But in the last couple of months the broody feeling is SO strong!!! I think it came over me when I realised how well I get on with my little nephew (17 months old) and how great my boyfriend is with kids. We both know that we are 'the one' to each other, and babies are something we want. But we need to save money first. :cry: last month we gave in and tried (only once) around the right time, and I was convinced I was pregnant. After finding I wasn't it's made me want one even more! I think we'll probably start trying properly by early next year. :happydance:

It must be hormones mustn't it? The feeling is so strong! I can't stop thinking about babies... :blush:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Teacup, I love your username and avatar :D 

I think 'the one' must give off some sort of broodiness-inducing pheromone or something, as a lot of us seem to have this kicking in only when we meet him, don't we? :rofl: Well, I've been with my husband nearly 8 years, but we've been married only a year and a bit...and for some reason it's only since marriage that I've been really clucky. Maybe it was because we couldn't actually entertain the thought of babies before marriage, it was important to us to do it the 'traditional' way. If we'd had a happy accident it'd have been fine, but I'm glad we didn't, if that makes sense. I'm glad we've got to a point in our lives where we're financially and emotionally ready for a baby, and we can plan and get excited in advance.

:flower: to everyone <3


----------



## nickibrum

I always wanted the child and to be at stay at home mum, but never actually wanted to be pregnant- totally different now! 
i always wanted to have all my kids by 30, now that im close to 26 with no sign of ttc this year then ill say 32. we have always wanted 2 kids. I knew that nothing could happen til i got a better job, close to home, and we had a wedding to pay for and a house to buy. Now I work from home, got married in July 2010, and our house is nearly there too- 5 weeks off our deposit!!!! :D 

For me, the moment I got broody was when i got a BFN. I knew it would be an extremely long shot but i was on antibiotics and got a bit carried away. :blush: and didnt even think about PG because it was my last antibiotic tablet that day. anyway about 4 weeks later i was starting to feel sick in the mornings. I took a pregnancy test, got a BFN and cried my eyes out. I knew back then (about 6 months ago) it wouldnt have been great timing, but since then ive gone crazy with baby madness.


----------



## teacup

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Teacup, I love your username and avatar :D
> 
> I think 'the one' must give off some sort of broodiness-inducing pheromone or something, as a lot of us seem to have this kicking in only when we meet him, don't we? :rofl: Well, I've been with my husband nearly 8 years, but we've been married only a year and a bit...and for some reason it's only since marriage that I've been really clucky. Maybe it was because we couldn't actually entertain the thought of babies before marriage, it was important to us to do it the 'traditional' way. If we'd had a happy accident it'd have been fine, but I'm glad we didn't, if that makes sense. I'm glad we've got to a point in our lives where we're financially and emotionally ready for a baby, and we can plan and get excited in advance.
> 
> :flower: to everyone <3

Thanks! :flower: Yeah I would rather be married first too - my family is quite traditional. My boyfriend keeps saying he will ask me soon but he wants to find the right place to propose. As soon as we're married we'll definitely be trying! I'm trying my best to resist my broody urges. :haha:


----------



## everdreaming

I've been broody as long as I can remember! Since I was in primary school my aim was to be a SAHM and have lots of children and foster children and adopted children.. My imaginary friends as a young child were 30 school children who were also all mine or fostered/adopted by me! I was certainly younger than 14 when I had all those imaginary friends :haha:

It's never had a chance to creep up on me, I just never realised how obvious I made it previously - I always thought I was discreet! Then after unsuccessfully trying with my ex when I was aged 17-19 it's only gotten gradually worse! Now I'm 21 and I feel the clock is ticking on me. Ridiculous I know, but my OH is 33 so I think my clock is also ticking on behalf of him!!! :haha:


----------

